# Day 4 and all's well :)



## 14077 (Nov 21, 2006)

Hello everybody -Just wanted to share my experience with the board. Lately I haven't been able to relax my abs - they were constantly tensed as they braced for another onslaught of pain that may or may not come. This in itself was causing pain in my stomach, hips and upper thighs.With the first session I was able to "let go" of the tension I had been holding onto. It was quite a big deal for me to experience this - I hadn't realized just how guarded and tense I'd been.Also happy to report that I'm already beginning to feel calmer during the day. For instance, I had to go to make a "dreaded" Costco run today. When I arrived there I ran into a neighbor that I'd been avoiding for years! We talked, actually she talked for 15 minutes and I listened. Normally this would have given me much stress and anxiety but today, when she had finished I simply went on with my shopping. No headache, no feelings of stress. This is a huge improvement for me! I actually look forward to the sessions. I like the feeling of doing something positive for myself. Looking forward to even greater benefits in the weeks to come. I'm very thankful for this program. Thanks, Mike!Linda


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

This is great to hear Linda - and welcome to the BB! I will pass this on to Mike - enjoy your journey to feeling better...


----------



## 15132 (Mar 1, 2006)

Wonderful news Linda! Welcome to the boards.







I hope things continue to get better with the sessions.


----------



## 14077 (Nov 21, 2006)

Marilyn & Sean -Thank you for the welcome







Still on Session 1 - will begin the 2nd session next week. I'm amazed at the difference in my stress level already. This makes me very curious about the other CDs - almost feel like anything is possible.Have a great weekend!Linda


----------



## 20250 (Jul 14, 2005)

Hi Linda and welcome to the Boards. I'm glad that you are seeing results so soon. I noticed myself doing the same things that you describe. My abs would be clenched all the time and I too avoided people while out and about,lol. Isn't it nice to be able to walk through the store without the fear of running into someone? Once I started the tapes I found myself actually WALKING through the store and enjoying it, instead of a near jog, as my internal timeclock ticked to get out as fast as possible. Best of luck to you on your journey. I hope you continue to see improvement with each session. Brett


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Linda - anything IS possible! There are lots of folks who can agree with that - I never would have known back in 2000 when I was slumped over in constant pain, that Mike's program would be so helpful to me...Feel free to visit this forum for any help or support, or just to "chat." Take care, and Happy Easter if you celebrate it...


----------



## Owie (Nov 16, 2002)

I'm the original poster of this thread...(my user name was changed), I have IBS-CThis is just a short update...I started listening to Mike's CDs in April. Program 2 helped me immeasurably. I did listen to program 3 a few times but frankly, I didn't need to go on. I've only had a couple of slight bouts of pain since April. As long as I have a bowl of high fiber cereal every morning and stay relaxed, I am well. If I run into trouble, I'll listen to Program 2 for a couple of days and for some reason this is all I need. I am grateful for this board for steering me to Mike's program and to Mike to producing this program. Very, very grateful! Thank you.Linda


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Owie, very happy to hear your doing well and have come back to up date your situation.This is good news and I am sure your are thrilled. Stay in touch


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Thanks for sharing this Linda - I will let Mike know your kind words!


----------

